# Our Christmas Miracle: The Dramatic Entrance of Jaxsin Lucas at 36+3



## Jamers89

We are very excited to introduce our beautiful little rainbow, Jaxsin Lucas. He was born at 36+3, and is absolutely thriving! The story of his birth is long, so bear with me. 

A little backstory: DH and I have been married almost 6 years, and TTC#1 for over 4 years. I have PCOS, which made it difficult for me to fall and stay pregnant. We endured a chemical pregnancy in 2015 and an early miscarriage last August. After that miscarriage, we decided to stop actively trying and begin pursuing adoption. In Ap earlril 2018, we fell pregnant once again. My OB put me on progesterone supplements, and our little guy stayed with us. We were overjoyed! 

The 1st and 2nd trimesters of my pregnancy were relatively calm. We found out that I had diabetes, and treated it aggressively. Just after Thanksgiving, we found out that I was also showing signs of preeclampsia. After the relative calm of my early pregnancy these two serious complications had me terrified. I was placed on leave from work, and focused on keeping myself healthy for baby boy. I had an appointment with my perinatologist on Christmas Eve, where it would be determined the date my baby would be born. I was praying that I'd be able to carry to at least 37 weeks. I feared my baby coming early and having to stay in the NICU. After years of waiting for our baby, I feared losing him at birth more than anything. 

We were admitted to the hospital on Christmas Eve, and would remain there until the day I hit 37 weeks (December 29th), when I would deliver my baby. We spent the afternoon and evening on the 24th hooked up to the monitors and having labs drawn. 

At 8 am on Christmas Day, I was awakened by the OB on call, who informed me that my blood pressure was dangerously high, and that I was at risk for seizures. For my and baby boy's safety, the doctor recommended we deliver that morning. Because baby boy was still breech, it would be by c-section. I was terrified and started sobbing, because I had been given nothing for his lungs, and at this point it was too late. I just knew that baby boy would need time in the NICU. 

I was prepped for surgery, and my husband came in just as they were starting. I asked them to play Christmas music during the surgery, and it was actually quite peaceful. At 10:42 a.m., Jaxsin entered the world weighing 8 lbs 7 oz, and was 21 inches long. He didn't cry right away so I was worried. As soon as I heard him cry, I started crying. The anesthesiologist knew I was scared for his health, so she patted my shoulder and said "They're all smiles in there Momma, he's just fine". Hearing those words, I sobbed. My husband brought him over and laid him on my chest, and I just held him and sobbed. He was the most beautiful sight ever. 

We went to recovery together, and he roomed with us the entire time we were in the hospital. He needed no special interventions or time in the NICU. All of my worst fears were avoided, by some miracle. I also had no complications after delivery, and am healing from the c-section better than anyone expected. My blood pressures stabilized almost instantly. I still had to be on magnesium sulfate for 24 hours after delivery, which was no fun. I had to stay in bed, could not eat, and was so out of it that there are parts of that first day I don't remember. I remember holding him skin to skin for most of the first day, which was very good for both of us. 

We went home together on December 29th, the day I was supposed to deliver. We are home and adjusting to life together very well. I finally have my rainbow, and life couldn't be better <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! He's gorgeous :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Congratulations x


----------



## 21p1eco

Congratulations, Im so glad it all worked put well in the end.


----------

